

Lessons learned: working remotely as a cofounder - kubaf
http://blog.netguru.co/post/59475675764/being-a-remote-founder

======
gtaylor
This is how we are at Pathwright. Two of the co-founders are up in Greenville,
SC, and I'm down near Atlanta, GA. Still close enough for me to be in the
office periodically, but too far to commute.

------
emilsundberg
Interesting to see that he mentions Hipchat, Google Hangouts and Skype. Isn't
that 3 tools for doing the same thing? Even though Hipchat is just text
communication.

Hard for team members to know what tool to send a message with.

~~~
emendelski
In my team I use the same tools: Hipchat for text communication - among teams
(chat rooms) and 1-1; Skype for 1-1 video calls but I use Hangouts for video
conferences. 3 tools but each has own application.

But I'm curious how Netguru use it.

~~~
kubaf
We use it in similar way. We also use skype for ad hoc, private group
chats/im.

More about how we use hipchat here:
[http://blog.netguru.co/post/45142686929](http://blog.netguru.co/post/45142686929)

------
filozynka
Stephen Wolfram is doing it too ;D
[http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-
analytic...](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-
my-life/)

------
carlospox
good read!

~~~
kubaf
thank you sir

------
icecreampain
I don't agree with the article's first comment, about it sounding arrogant.
Sounds like the guy has good advice, that's all.

// icp - quit the last job because I wanted to work remotely and wasn't
allowed to.

